
“The 6 Books That Changed My Life in 2016” - andrewdbass
https://medium.com/@AndrewDBass/the-6-books-that-changed-my-life-in-2016-ba3b82698cb5
======
bryanrasmussen
how many life changing events is one expected to go through in the course of a
life exactly?

~~~
Andrewbass
Expectations predicate reality.

